# My dog is 7 years old



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I hope everyone is doing well. The same wishes to all the adorable Havs <3

My pup turned 7 years old. So I thought of creating a birthday video  and thought of sharing it here for the ones who enjoys watching pups vid ^_^






AMAZING how time flies. I just love my boy to pieces and look forward to many more years to come with him and my girl <3

Enjoy 

Kat


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

WOWWW I love it. Awesome video. Happy Birthday, Snowy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love Snowy and your dog videos and a big Happy Birthday to your princess 

The years go by soooo fast, dont they? 

Kara


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love it! Love it! Love it! Thank you so much for sharing! You did a great job doing the video!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You know I'm in love with your babies, both of them. Happy, happy seventh Snowy, our Maltese supermodel. I smiled all the way through the video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Snowy is adorable and so is your video!

Happy Birthday, Snowy!!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Snowy! And Thank you, once again Kat!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Awww Snowy is so cute! You did a great job on the video..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SNOWY! LOVED YOUR VIDEO!*


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Loved it! He is so adorable and truly has a cheerful face. Love the swimming parts!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

katkoota said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. The same wishes to all the adorable Havs <3
> 
> My pup turned 7 years old. So I thought of creating a birthday video  and thought of sharing it here for the ones who enjoys watching pups vid ^_^
> 
> ...


 Hi Kat,
I just got back from a long weekend with my Dad who probably won't make it to his next birthday. I'm snuggled in bed just loving your little snowy to pieces. When are you getting your baby Havanese I remember you wanting one!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes to Snowy. I am delighted to know that you enjoyed watching his arty: video ^_^



Thumper said:


> The years go by soooo fast, dont they?
> 
> Kara


SO SO SO FAST, Kara! I was still in my high school period when this goofy monster came to live with me. I did not know about him. He was a total surprise by my parents - best surprise I've had in my entire life!!



Annie Clark said:


> has a cheerful face. Love the swimming parts!


I am totally in LOVE with his personality. Honestly! I find it the best fit to "active-me" as a pup owner. Snowy is not the typical lap dog in his personality. This just proves to me is that each dog is unique regardless of breed. You get the active and playful dog or the calm laid back pooch in all breeds. For me when getting another dog, "personality" is what I focus on rather than looks 



Suzi said:


> Hi Kat,
> I just got back from a long weekend with my Dad who probably won't make it to his next birthday. I'm snuggled in bed just loving your little snowy to pieces. *When are you getting your baby Havanese I remember you wanting one!*


awwh Suzi. I am sorry to read about your dad (hugs) I hope that he will make it to his next birthday,

In regards to your question, it all depends on the big move. I also got a few things to think throughly along the way (not related to pups). Once I move though, there is no question about bringing the pup right home coz all will be in place by then for a new pup


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNOWYarty::cheer2:arty::cheer2:Super seven,what a great little fellow.


----------

